# "Semi" Concealed Carry



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

As I've mentioned a few hundred times, I prefer pocket carry. My PM40 has an ArmaLaser muonted under the frame that seriously cuts down on imprinting... but depending on the pocket, it still shows.

I, personally, don't give a damn if it is visible much of the time. If you're looking hard enough to see the gun, and if you're astute enough to determine the squarish lump in my pocket is a gun, I'm guessing you're concerned about it, and it's now a "deterent"... ifyou're a BG in the making.

If you're a cop, I have my permit to carry, and I look a helluva lot more like a cop than a thug.

Yesterday, I went in for a random drugtest for my job... The asked me to empty my pockets on the desk before going into the head... Luckily, the doctor I was with was a shooter, and he understood, and let me leave the gun in my pocket... (assuming it wan't a squirt gun....).

1) In a CCW situation, what is the defining line between "brandishing" and "concealed" in a non-open-carry situation?

2) Have you ever made it "apparent" to someone you were carrying, for the purpose of "deterent"? 

Jeff


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Jeff,

Technically "brandishing" would be either taking it out and waving it around in an aggressive manner, or exhibiting it in an aggressive manner.

There are differences though in various states as to what is legal and what isn't as well as how any given LEO is going to interpret the law.

I recently read of one story where the state had a law against "breach of peace." A conceal carry license holder stopped in at a restaurant to pick up something to eat after work and although he was carrying concealed, one of the waitresses noticed it when he leaned against the counter.

She called the police who, even though they accepted that he was legally carrying, cited him for "breach of peace" because the waitress 'felt scared.'

The charges were dismissed by a judge, but he still has to go before a review commitee in order to get his license back. He is currently scheduled for a date sometime in Jan of 2009...yes, that's right...*2009*

The crazy thing is that one of the people on the review committee is in the same boat he is and can't even get HIS date in a reasonable time.

Here's a link to the story I read:

http://www.courant.com/news/custom/topnews/hc-firearms1008.artoct08,0,5685829.story

So, if you're in a reasonable state, you don't have to worry about it, but if you're in a state where the governing body feels like they were FORCED into allowing it, they are going to go to any lengths they can in order to prevent you from ever exercising that right.

I don't have to worry about it in Idaho because open carry is allowed even without a license. I know in other states, you can carry open or concealed if you have a license/permit, so in those states you're OK too. It is the "Concealed Only" states that you might have a problem.

Other than Open Carry, I have never made it 'apparent' that I had a gun as a deterrent, it could be too easily determined as threatening with a lethal weapon.

Of course, if you were in a situation that a reasonable person would expect that trouble was about to present itself, then it is possible that I would.


----------

